
Asana is down for more than 1 hour - bratao
https://trust.asana.com/
======
bratao
This is a major inconvenience to us. Our company integrated our internal
employees sprint and time-sheet to Asana as a way to not reinvent the wheel.

For the last week, Asana had majors downtime. I deeply regret this, but is a
lesson to not have any hard dependency to external services.

